# Saw Stop Brake



## jwwphoto (Dec 23, 2018)

Anyone here have the Saw Stop Brake sys installed? Can it be installed on any table saw other than the Saw Stop brand? I just bought the Bosch 4100 series 10" table saw and that device is pretty impressive....

Jeff W Waldrop


----------



## jwwphoto (Dec 23, 2018)

*I found my answer.... sorry*

Couldn't fig out how to delete the message.... 

Jeff


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea, it would be like putting Ford brakes on a Chevrolet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You shoulda got this Bosch 10"*

This Bosch 10" has a blade brake factory installed, flesh sensing:
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GTS1041A-09-Flesh-Detecting-Jobsite-Gravity-Rise/dp/B013UBT4ES


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just keep your body parts away from the blade. What Steve said.


----------



## jwwphoto (Dec 23, 2018)

Absolutey, I will endeavor to do so. I like my fingers. Thanks, guys. This is my first Table Saw purchase and I believe in the push sticks and similar devices. I work in a oil refinery, so I know how quick things can happen.....


Jeff


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did you see this?*



woodnthings said:


> This Bosch 10" has a blade brake factory installed, flesh sensing:
> https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GTS1041A-09-Flesh-Detecting-Jobsite-Gravity-Rise/dp/B013UBT4ES





You can get a Bosch 4100 with a flesh sensing blade stop. :smile2:


----------

